

Why are there 100 Cents In A Dollar? Ask Thomas Jefferson - jc123
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2012/08/06/158197529/why-are-there-100-cents-in-a-dollar-ask-thomas-jefferson

======
w00kie
If the founding fathers saw it made sense to decimalize your currency, then
why are you people still using stupid feet, inches, pounds and ounces?

